# Guess who's getting a new puppy?



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We're going to see the puppy today and if all get along (we're taking Max with us as well) we will bring home a new puppy this afternoon. We're pretty darn excited about it............not to mention nervous at the thought of a new puppy in our house.

I'll be sure to post some pics soon.

Rick & Paula


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Take lots of picture for us!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A NEW PUPPY? Wow!That's cool!I just know you'll be thrilled.......:baby:Congrats!Max will love a new pup to play with!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations....be careful, one turns into two...two turns into three...and so on and so onound: You have caught the virus MHS


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yipeeeeeee! puppiiiiiieeeeee!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

MHS STRIKES AGAIN

Good luck this afternoon, Remember Pictures Pictures and more Pictures.

:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations Ricky, Paula & Max! 
Let us know SOON how it went!

Will you bring puppy Sunday to HavFest???????


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! We want to see pictures! 

Let me know how things go with little one. My DH is still trying to get me to adopt a second one. I am kind of softening but I am dreading all the work- paw baths, pee-pee wipes, butt baths, potty training, obedience training, feeding, sleepless nights!! And then I see all the cute puppies.....MHS strikes big time:biggrin1: 

Good luck with your new furbaby!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, hey...not sure if it's a good idea to to drag a brandnew puppy out to the Hav Fest, but I wanna seeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who are you getting the puppy from?

Alexa


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Alexa, I was just kidding. Without shots, I wouldn't take one either.
Who did you get your Hav from??


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Whoo-hooo!!! :whoo:

Congratulations!!! MHS strikes again!! Pictures please. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How exciting... remember to get pictures up right away for those of us wanting puppies!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rick, Paula & Max,

I am so happy for you guys!!! I think I know what puppy you are getting.  I am not sure.....but I think. Can hardly wait until you get home, and tell us all about it. 

Hope you guys have lots of fun!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh how exciting! I hope Max loves her like crazy! Make sure you take lots of pictures to share. We love to torture ourselves. :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How fun, Rick!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Introducing.......Bessie 

More pictures to follow. She's 12 weeks old and is as cute as can be. Max is adjusting....but a wee bit jealous. Here's hoping our first night goes smooth.

Yes, that is a "heart" on her right side.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

What a cutie! Love the heart! Hope she keeps that as she grows and changes.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a doll! Her markings are precious. Poor Max, I hope he learns how much fun a little sister can be tomorrow!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I love Bessie! She's a cutie-patootie for sure! Good luck with your first night.....Max will love her once he finds out all the fun it means for him.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

More pics....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Bessie is a cutie! Good luck tonight!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats! Bessie is beautiful.......hope Max adjusts quickly!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, how sweet she is....Max will be the big protective brother in no time!!

Alexa


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a Luv Bessie is!! Too cute. Max and her will be best friends by the end of the day!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a beautiful parti!!! I love her splashes of white on her head and her HEART!  She is destined to be a sweetheart. More pictures, please!! 

I think Max will warm up once he realizes that she's sticking around 

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Too cute that little Bessie!!!!! I am sure max will have alot of fun with his new sister!!!! Let us know how things are going for you all!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bessie is too cute. I know she'll win Max over just as she has you . . . and us. Love that first photo in the second group. She looks like she's in prison. Hope it was a good night.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie!!!..Don't worry I have three and they all love one another..Reece was my jealous one for awhile, but he got over it...just let Max work it out on his own.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Rick!!!! I am in LOVE with little Bessie. What a beauty. Max is going to be in love too in no time. Congrats. and of course I 2nd more pictures please!!! I should have said I HEART little Bessie!!!! Love the heart.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Rick, she is a beauty! I love the heart! I am sure Max will love her too. Looking forward to hearing how your first night went.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations, Rick, Paula and Max. Bessie is adorable. Hope your first night went well.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Paula&Rick,
congrats to your lovable new addition! She's gorgeous or shall I say 'heartous'?! How is Max reacting this morning? I'm sure people here with multiple dogs (like Paige 'reece') can give you some great advice if needed, don't worry!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rick,

I love the name Bessie! That was the puppy I thought you were getting, she is so cute! She looks like she is a good size, how much does she weight? Max will be jealous at first for a few days, he will adjust. We have had Missy for 2 weeks now, and Casper wakes up to kiss Missy, instead of Mom, now. Thanks for the pictures, we love puppy pictures!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pictures before we were expecting them... GREAT JOB 

She is adorable and the heart on the side... what a bonus! I also love the name, I have a late aunt Bessie who I adored 

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Question Rick? did this new puppy thing come up as suddenly as it seems, or were you just keeping it from us Crazy Dog Ladies with MHS and puppyitis? Boy us she cute!!!! can't wait to hear how they are doing this morning.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on such a sweet*heart* She's precious!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> I love the name Bessie! That was the puppy I thought you were getting, she is so cute! She looks like she is a good size, how much does she weight? Max will be jealous at first for a few days, he will adjust. We have had Missy for 2 weeks now, and Casper wakes up to kiss Missy, instead of Mom, now. Thanks for the pictures, we love puppy pictures!


Lynn,

You guessed right on the puppy we chose. She weighed 4lbs yesterday at about 12 weeks. She slept from 11pm all thru till 6:38am. Max is having mixed feelings. When they are both on the floor, Max is just sniffing (even tried to mount) but when we had them both on the bed to play a bit.....Max got a bit testy....growled and even a little snip. We are paying Max a lot of attention.

More pics to follow....I'm sure


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Missy said:


> Question Rick? did this new puppy thing come up as suddenly as it seems, or were you just keeping it from us Crazy Dog Ladies with MHS and puppyitis? Boy us she cute!!!! can't wait to hear how they are doing this morning.


It was not sudden, but more slow braising, smoldering.....till we saw the picture of Bessie (like 3 days ago), then things started working at warp speed and we made the decision almost to the nano second of seeing her.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rick,

Yes, give Max lots of attention, Casper was the same way, we just separate them for awhile. 

I am posting a picture of them this morning, they are doing fine now. The only think they will get upset over now some times will be a good chew.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

RickR said:


> Lynn,
> 
> You guessed right on the puppy we chose. She weighed 4lbs yesterday at about 12 weeks. She slept from 11pm all thru till 6:38am. Max is having mixed feelings. When they are both on the floor, Max is just sniffing (even tried to mount) but when we had them both on the bed to play a bit*.....Max got a bit testy....growled and even a little snip. We are paying Max a lot of attention.*
> More pics to follow....I'm sure


I hope you took Max off the bed when he did that, don't allow him to be mean..and I know its hard, but don't feel sorry for him, it wil make it worse..treat him as you always have..he will get over it and love his new playmate...

Reece was jealous of Preston and Nigel..took him 2 weeks with Preston and 2 months with Nigel..He would get up everytime they came near him..but now they all love eachother and play all day.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Bessie is such a cutie! I love her heart marking.  Congrats!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Rick,

Bessie is asbolutely adorable and Max is such a handsome young man. Don't worry, they will love each other just give them a bit of time.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Bessie is so pretty. Now the real fun begins. Max is very sweet, also. I'm sure they will be pals in no time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love her! She is so pretty.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rick & Lynn ~

Congratulations to both of you!!!

Lynn, I must have missed something! I didn't know you found a beautiful new puppy!!! She's adorable!!

Ricky, Bessie a CUTIE!! Are you guys coming tomorrow to the HavFest?

I wish you BOTH a good nights sleep with new puppies at home!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Cindy,

You must have been busy lately, both Rick and I got new puppies from a breeder in Enumclaw. I got my puppy a couple of weeks ago, her name is Missy and she is the best puppy.

I am glad the Hav event is tomorrow, the weather should be better. Have fun and take some pictures!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Lynn,

Again..CONGRATS! Aren't puppies wonderful?!! It seems they are small for to short a time. Enjoy!

Are you sleeping well?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, I am sleeping well. Rick and I were discussing that both our puppies have been sleeping good during the night.

Missy sleeps from 10pm-5 or 6 am in a crate by our bed. If she cries I let her lick ( ok bite ) my fingers for a few minutes and back to sleep she goes. Sometimes we get up at 4 am and go back to sleep until 6 am.

She is sooo much* not *like Casper, I had to sleep in the family room with him for a week, and he wanted out every 2-4 hours.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on that new baby girl Bessie!She is super cute and I love the heart!How cool!:baby:

I agree with Paige on her advice.Whatever you do when Max misbehaves,if you give him more attention--you feed his bad behavior.Hang in there......


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> Yes, give Max lots of attention, Casper was the same way, we just separate them for awhile.
> 
> I am posting a picture of them this morning, they are doing fine now. The only think they will get upset over now some times will be a good chew.


Lynn....what a fine portrait that is....both of your pups are great.....almost like salt and pepper..


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Here are a few more pics....and an update.

We love Bessie....she is so good and lots of fun. It's amazing that since we've gone through the "first dog ever" thing with Max that we are so calm about everything now.:whoo: 

The last couple of nights haven't been so good as far as sleeping, but I'm sure that "we'll" sleep through the night soon. Even so, it's not earth shattering now that we've already been through this before.

Max is adjusting to Bessie well.....it's amazing how fast she can run....they are playing and there is only the occasional growl....Bess loves Max, and Max is getting used to having a little sister. 

She surpised us this morning by climbing some stairs.....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh is Bessie a cutie--- she sure does make Max look like a Max. He is a tall boy isn't he? they are so cute together. You should post them bigger!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rick, what a little sweetie - I am glad you are enjoying her!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She is LOVELY!!!!!! I love her parti markings! They are super  And I'm happy to hear Max is having fun with his sister.

Bummer on the lack of sleep, hopefully she'll get better and sleep longer soon. Their bladders are SO little, but they grow SO quickly! Enjoy it, before you know it she'll be flying up and down the stairs and sleeping til' sunrise 

Kara


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Missy said:


> ohhh is Bessie a cutie--- she sure does make Max look like a Max. He is a tall boy isn't he? they are so cute together. You should post them bigger!!!!


Ha.....I was trying to post them bigger...I don't know why some are big and some are small.....I think it's because I'm getting the pics off of a web site and not off our home computer. I'll send bigger ones tonight.

Max weighs somewhere in the 11 to 11.5 range, he's actually pretty short...but compared to Bessie...he seems like a great dane.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow! i can see why you brought her home! How cute is she!! You will hav so much fun! I am jealous.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

All I can say is more pictures, more pictures, more pictures!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh it's real Puppy-Boom-Party here lately!!!

Congratulations! She makes your heart melt!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh so cute! I'm in love all over again! I'm so glad Max and Bessie are getting along. My chihuahua, Ruby, is merely tolerating Ollie. I was hoping they would play. She looks tempted sometimes, but hasn't succumbed yet! 
Max and Bessie are both adorable...yes...more pictures!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Let's see if this link works.....It's to shutterfly. These are all un-edited pictures (not that I'd know how to edit them anyway).

share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AatGbJi4csmLCpg

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AatGbJi4csmLCpg


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She is absolutely beautiful Rick! I love her little heart sweater... very chic.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

RickR said:


> Introducing.......Bessie
> 
> More pictures to follow. She's 12 weeks old and is as cute as can be. Max is adjusting....but a wee bit jealous. Here's hoping our first night goes smooth.
> 
> Yes, that is a "heart" on her right side.


What a doll Rick!!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rick,

She is a _*really*_ cute!! I love the pictures! How is Max doing?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max is doing great. I think he loves his little sister. Well, not if she comes around and I'm paying him attention.....he just gives her the "back-off" look.

For those of you wondering where we got Bessie -

Grandview Havanese in Enumclaw, WA. The breeder's name is Laura.

http://grandviewhavanese.com/


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She sure is a cutie!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

she is a beauty Rick. thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

She is just adorable! Her heart marking is so precious!

My Cooper came from Laura at Grandview too! Who are her parents?

Beverly


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Bevery,
My new puppy Missy, came from Grandview Havanese, also. Who are Cooper's parents?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG Lynn, I just saw the other thread and Missy is adorable!! What a precious little face, and those eyebrows!
Jim Montana's Tully is also from Laura, I'm sure you were aware of that.

Coopers Sire is Grandviews Love Me Tender and his Dam is Flaming Geysers Vanilla Sky. He's getting close to being two now and he's been a wonderful, healthy puppy.

Beverly


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

RickR said:


> The last couple of nights haven't been so good as far as sleeping, but I'm sure that "we'll" sleep through the night soon. Even so, it's not earth shattering now that we've already been through this before.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> She is just adorable! Her heart marking is so precious!
> 
> My Cooper came from Laura at Grandview too! Who are her parents?
> 
> Beverly


Bessie's sire is Love Me Tender, her Dam is Sam I Am


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Bessie has a princess bed


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

reece said:


> Congratulations....be careful, one turns into two...two turns into three...and so on and so onound: You have caught the virus MHS


Funny, but two is my limit.....of course I said one was the limit about Max, and before that....hey, we aren't having any dogs in our house. But, sad to say....I'm going to my botique doctor and getting an MHS vaccination......but he said it's only good for a year.:suspicious:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I have something that really works.... getting them to sleep. It just depends on how bad you want to sleep. I put the crate right by my side of the bed on a table and when they wake up, I take them potty, then I put Missy back in the crate she cries, I put the crate on my stomach and let her bit/lick my fingers. She goes back to sleep, like in 5-10 minutes. Then I put the crate back on the table and then I go back to sleep! Works every time. I did read it some where, it worked with both of my puppies. The puppy likes your chest moving up and down.


I am trying this tonight, Lynn! I'm pooped! Ollie wakes up to pottie and doesn't want to go back to sleep. We're moving in two weeks and I need some sleep! Thanks for the tip, I hope it works for us too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What I do to get Gucci back to sleep is lay her on her back, with her head resting on my shoulder and her body right against me and I rub her belly and under her chin and neck gently!

It knocks her out every time!!! She's usually snoring within about 5 minutes.

Kara


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That would probably work on Ollie too, Kara, but then he would pop right back into action as soon as I moved him back to his crate by the bed. I don't trust him not to tinkle on the bed if he sleeps with me, the little stinker.  I sure do love the little monster already, though!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Rick, Bessie is a cutiepie!! Congratulations to you all. What a beautiful addition to the family. LOVE the pics at your site. Max looks sooooooo much like Ricky it's incredible... same hair type and eyes, everything. 

I'm sure you'll have Bessie all pampered up in no time. Already she has the princess bed and beautiful sweater! lol Too cute.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

You know that old saying about eating crow......Let's just say I'm spitting out feathers now. My siblings and parents probably think I'm nuts....I know some of my friends do (no, they didn't think I was nuts before getting Bessie). Because Paula and I used to say never, never will we get a dog......and now we have 2 (we don't call them dogs when they're listening though).


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh Rick, Bessie is a cutiepie!! Congratulations to you all. What a beautiful addition to the family. LOVE the pics at your site. Max looks sooooooo much like Ricky it's incredible... same hair type and eyes, everything.
> 
> I'm sure you'll have Bessie all pampered up in no time. Already she has the princess bed and beautiful sweater! lol Too cute.


Marj, I know, Paula and I think the same thing about Ricky....."gosh, he looks exactly like Max"


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So true, I used to say "I like dogs, just someone elses dogs" Now I have three!! Hard to believe - but GREAT!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just goes to show...Never say, "Never" :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

RickR said:


> Because Paula and I used to say never, never will we get a dog......and now we have 2 (we don't call them dogs when they're listening though).


After our Lab went to doggie heaven after a long and happy life,husband refused to talk about getting another dog with me. It took me 3 years to get him talked into another dog. When I asked him about getting a second Havanese dog, he didn't even hesitate. I think these dogs are magical, and have put a spill on him

Rick, I love Bessie's new bed!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

RickR said:


> Max is doing great. I think he loves his little sister. Well, not if she comes around and I'm paying him attention.....he just gives her the "back-off" look.
> 
> For those of you wondering where we got Bessie -
> 
> ...


Did she talk to you about the health testing of the parents and is she willing to stand behind her? http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1248671#animal The sire has this: persistent pupillary membranes
I hope and pray that your little doll is healthy and with you for years and years and years but the ofa records scare me a bit. Do you have a place close to you where you can get her CERF'd each year?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan what is persistent pupillary membrranes????


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

juliav said:


> Jan what is persistent pupillary membrranes????


I haven't heard of it before so I looked it up. 
Persistent pupillary membrane
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Persistent pupillary membrane (PPM) is a condition of the eye involving remnants of a fetal membrane that persist as strands of tissue crossing the pupil. The pupillary membrane in mammals exists in the fetus as a source of blood supply for the lens. It normally atrophies from the time of birth to the age of four to eight weeks.[1] PPM occurs when this atrophy is incomplete. It generally does not cause any symptoms. The strands can connect to the cornea or lens, but most commonly to other parts of the iris. Attachment to the cornea can cause small corneal opacities, while attachment to the lens can cause small cataracts. Using topical atropine to dilate the pupil may help break down PPMs.
In dogs, PPM is inherited in the Basenji but can occur in other breeds such as the Pembroke Welsh Corgi, Chow Chow, Mastiff, and English Cocker Spaniel.[1] It is also rarely seen in cats, horses, and cattle.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistent_pupillary_membrane


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> Jan what is persistent pupillary membrranes????


This is some infor on a persistent pupillary membranes. It explaines that an iris to iris band as no clinical signifance. This article explains the different kinds of PPMs.

http://www.vmdb.org/dx1.html


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, yes, definitely a puppy party, here. What fun! Bessie is fantastic. Just a little beauty. Love her markings.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Here are some more pictures of Bessie. 

We love seeing all the pictures of the new puppies.....everyone's puppy is so cute and congratulations to everyone with new puppies.............it's going to be a fun ride.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Here are a couple more. 

Max and Bessie are playing together all the time and Max is now taking naps when he never used to.....so little Bess is just wearing Max out playing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She is just beautiful Rick! That last picture of her is so cute!  I love her little sweater!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow.. she is addorable!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rick and Paula,
Hi! Those are the best pictures. Thanks for sharing them I really enjoyed them. I think Pink must be Bessie's color, she has a pink bed and now a pink sweater. I think I need to go shopping for Missy:biggrin1: I going to show my husband get the ideas going in his head:biggrin1: I also loved the picture where Bessie has Max's tail! 

Some of us are talking about getting together for a Hav Play day, to bad you all on one side of the state and Iam over here We all have puppies, Alex and Marley, Cindy and Rocky and Rudy, you guys and Max and Bessie and us. We would have 7 dogs!!! 4 puppies!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Rick,

Bessie is adorable and it looks like Max has already claimed her for himself.  Love the pictures where Max has laid his head on Bessie and love the one where Bessie is holding Max by the tail - too cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

FANTASTIC photos, Rick!! Bessie's last closeup photo is adorable! I'm so glad to hear that Max is having a good time playing with his new baby sis. That pic of him, resting his head on her while they both nap is moving.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I concur Rick. FANTASTIC PHOTOS--- they just get cuter with every shot. The one of Max with his head on Bessie and then the one below it where she is flying in her little pink sweater!!! I want her too. There are just too many puppies on here now that I would like to snatch up. I've said it before I will say it again-- oh my aching MHS.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Rick! She just gets more and more precious! The pictures are fantastic! Are you taking those or is it your artistic wife? hmmmm? 

The one with Max's head resting on her and the one with her holding onto Max's tail tell more than words ever could about how far they've come as far as friendship goes! And I agree, pink IS her color, the last photo is just too adorable! Give them both some snuggles and kisses for us!

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh those pictures are great!! What a cute little girl.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What great photos! Bessie is definitely a cutie. Max looks very comfy with her, and vice versa. My favorite is the last one of her face - so sweet.

Wanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Bessie sure is photogenic! She is a doll. What terrific pictures. Love the one of her pulling Max's tail. Shelby does that to poor Kodi all the time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is so sweet but looks like she had a wild streak! It is great to hear they get along so well!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What wonderful photos! I love the ones mentioned before with Max resting on her and the last one. She looks like she's saying, "This is my spot, in my world. Wanna make something of it?" Cute, cute cute.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh man, that last photo of Bessie is adorable. She's a beauty!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rick~ I don't know what else to say... Everything I'm thinking about your little girl has already been said. My favorite pics are of Max's head on her and the one of her holding on to his tail. Looks like BFFs to me!

Thanks for posting such adorable pics.


----------

